# Wereld boogjag kampioenskappe in Namibia



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

Hallo Julle! Weet julle van die wereld boogjag kampioenskappe 2008 in Namibia? Sal julle belangstel om dit by te woon? Dink dit gaan 'n great geleentheid wees. Enige iemand kan inskryf. Laat weet maar as daar vrae is of as julle dalk verblyf soek ens.

Lekker jag!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Ian. Nee ek het nie geweet dit is daar nie. Dit laat my dink. Ek soek juis 'n verskoning om te kom kyk hoe dit daar by julle lyk.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

*World field Champs!*

I will definitely be there.
Would like to meet you Namibians and this is a great excuse to do so.
Perhaps you can give us some advice on where to stay etc closer to the time.
Do you shoot Field Hoytitoyti? If you can make it down to SA come and shoot a few warm up rounds with us.

Ray


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Sal sien hoe lyk die tyd $$ dit is maar altyd 'n halwe probleem


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*World Champs*



RayDando said:


> I will definitely be there.
> Would like to meet you Namibians and this is a great excuse to do so.
> Perhaps you can give us some advice on where to stay etc closer to the time.
> Do you shoot Field Hoytitoyti? If you can make it down to SA come and shoot a few warm up rounds with us.
> ...


Thanks for the invite Ray, will defenitely do so. Have relatives living near Mooketsi whom I visit so every 3 years or so. You are welcome to contact me for advice on accomodation, locations etc. I only shoot field and hunter rounds. Traded in my target bow for a new Hoyt Vulcan which is soon te be here from the US:wink: Don't have enough time for field and target


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*.*



Bushkey said:


> Thanks Ian. Nee ek het nie geweet dit is daar nie. Dit laat my dink. Ek soek juis 'n verskoning om te kom kyk hoe dit daar by julle lyk.


Nou ja, daar is nou vir jou 'n baie goeie rede! Jy en Heidi kan kom, julle sal dit baie geniet. As enige een van julle wil gaan jag terwyl julle hier is dan kan ons ook iets reel!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hoytitoyti said:


> Nou ja, daar is nou vir jou 'n baie goeie rede! Jy en Heidi kan kom, julle sal dit baie geniet. As enige een van julle wil gaan jag terwyl julle hier is dan kan ons ook iets reel!


Dink net. Ek sal dit baie geniet om jou, jou pa en Saunders te sien. Ek wil sommer al ja se, maar kom ons praat nader aan die tyd.


----------

